# Automatic Top Loader Washers, Circuit Board Failure



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We have another thread on inverter vs regular air-conditioning units the issue was the unprotected vulnerable circuit boards, so now I wonder if these circuit boards also get fried the same way on the automatic washers? 

We went through two circuit boards on our automatic Frigidaire/White Westinghouse Washer top loader the repairs were 5,000 pesos each so went back to the Sharp manual washer/spinner combination but now after 5 years of manual operating it I've had enough and too many rinses the water should be heated in order for the detergent to break down, my wife rinses the clothes a total of 3 times so now I'm looking at washers that have an internal water heating unit, I have found two units, one from Whirlpool the other from Panasonic so I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with these self heating automatic washers and what about their circuit boards? 

It's real difficult to find a review on washer units, I've found a few but not much on the longevity or frequent expensive repairs.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> We have another thread on inverter vs regular air-conditioning units the issue was the unprotected vulnerable circuit boards, so now I wonder if these circuit boards also get fried the same way on the automatic washers?
> 
> We went through two circuit boards on our automatic Frigidaire/White Westinghouse Washer top loader the repairs were 5,000 pesos each so went back to the Sharp manual washer/spinner combination but now after 5 years of manual operating it I've had enough and too many rinses the water should be heated in order for the detergent to break down, my wife rinses the clothes a total of 3 times so now I'm looking at washers that have an internal water heating unit, I have found two units, one from Whirlpool the other from Panasonic so I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with these self heating automatic washers and what about their circuit boards?
> 
> It's real difficult to find a review on washer units, I've found a few but not much on the longevity or frequent expensive repairs.


I'm from the UK so top loading is a quaint concept. We have just bought a Samsung front loading washing machine, an upgraded vesion of the one we have been running in the UK for about 5 years.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I'm from the UK so top loading is a quaint concept. We have just bought a Samsung front loading washing machine, an upgraded vesion of the one we have been running in the UK for about 5 years.


I would go for the Panasonic, Whirlpool has had too many recalls recently with machines etc catching fire.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

A friend of mine bought a Speed Queen, but he said he made sure it was knobs, not a circuit board. This place is hell on electronics.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I'm from the UK so top loading is a quaint concept. We have just bought a Samsung front loading washing machine, an upgraded vesion of the one we have been running in the UK for about 5 years.


Good point Gary and it didn't really set into me quickly but the clothes would get much cleaner in a front loader so I'm checking out prices right now, I found one it's a 7.5 kilo washer but the price is 34,000 pesos and a Samsung combination washer/dryer 46,000 pesos. 

I do need a washer that can heat the water and so far I've only come across Whirlpool, Panasonic and Electrolux.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Good point Gary and it didn't really set into me quickly but the clothes would get much cleaner in a front loader so I'm checking out prices right now, I found one it's a 7.5 kilo washer but the price is 34,000 pesos and a Samsung combination washer/dryer 46,000 pesos.
> 
> I do need a washer that can heat the water and so far I've only come across Whirlpool, Panasonic and Electrolux.


Could you put a water heater on the inlet line? Then set whatever temp you wanted...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A.;15092986
I do need a washer that can heat the water and so far I've only come across Whirlpool said:


> Not sure I understand why you need the water heated? Are you saying the soap does not break down without heat, maybe try other detergents before investing in a machine that can heat water.
> 
> I have no issues with washing clothes in cold water. My only issue is drying close on a line. Seems to stretch out all my shirts. I thought about a dryer but at 60,000 pesos and up I thought about all the new clothes I could buy.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> We have another thread on inverter vs regular air-conditioning units the issue was the unprotected vulnerable circuit boards, so now I wonder if these circuit boards also get fried the same way on the automatic washers?
> 
> We went through two circuit boards on our automatic Frigidaire/White Westinghouse Washer top loader the repairs were 5,000 pesos each so went back to the Sharp manual washer/spinner combination but now after 5 years of manual operating it I've had enough and too many rinses the water should be heated in order for the detergent to break down, my wife rinses the clothes a total of 3 times so now I'm looking at washers that have an internal water heating unit, I have found two units, one from Whirlpool the other from Panasonic so I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with these self heating automatic washers and what about their circuit boards?
> 
> It's real difficult to find a review on washer units, I've found a few but not much on the longevity or frequent expensive repairs.


I have never had a problem with PCB's with washing machines only gearbox, clutch or drive belt over the last 40 plus years with top loads and bearings with front loads in our furnished rental properties, perhaps the tenants overload. In Oz I have a large Fisher and Paykel top load for 13 or 14 years, my ex wife took the previous F+P when we divorced so I purchased the same, never missed a beat, in saying that there are usually only 2 of us living there and away often so probably only 7 or 8 years of use for a normal family. Hot water wash? What for? I, even my ex wife always washed with cold water and happy with the results, saves energy etc.

https://www.geappliances.com/ge/lifestyles/6-reasons-to-cold-water-wash.htm

As for researching Mark, try this forum. If you can't find what you are looking for then create a thread.

https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2764282

I have to laugh though, here in PH Ben purchased a Samsung 12kg top load machine while I was in Oz, I looked at the specs and agreed to buy. I arrived back here a week later, the new machine was still in the box so my first job was to install......... The 12Kg machine here has the same size bowl as our 8Kg machine in Oz. I had to put another tap over the wash trough to connect water, connected the W/M drain into the trough and proceeded to wash,,,,,,,,, doh. Turns out this expensive Samsung didn't have a drain pump but instead a drain operated with a solenoid, I had to knock a hole through the wall to drain the machine to the garden...... frustrating but it works and we move the drain hose around to water the garden. No where in the sales brochure did it mention this, The machine seems to wash well but is slower than the one in Oz.

Sorry for the waffle.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I'm from the UK so top loading is a quaint concept. We have just bought a Samsung front loading washing machine, an upgraded vesion of the one we have been running in the UK for about 5 years.


I have had several front load machines (Hoover), one in our house and 2 in our rental apartments 30 years ago, 4 odd years operation and the bearings holding the drum in place died on all. Back to top load from then on. I am sure though technology and engineering has improved big time so worth looking at. Our biggest gripe with a front load was once it started nothing else could be added, again perhaps that has changed. Front loaders are great space savers and water efficient.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Not sure I understand why you need the water heated? Are you saying the soap does not break down without heat, maybe try other detergents before investing in a machine that can heat water.
> 
> I have no issues with washing clothes in cold water. My only issue is drying close on a line. Seems to stretch out all my shirts. I thought about a dryer but at 60,000 pesos and up I thought about all the new clothes I could buy.


Since childhood I've had issues with the detergents on my skin I get itchy and the well water is a mineral type or hard water so without heat to break it down,it doesn't break down enough and also wastes the detergent, the clothes don't smell so nice either so my wife has to drain them 3 times it's getting old doing this manually, we have the Sharp manual washer and spinner, the spin side though gets the water out and it's nearly dry, I hear you on the damage to the clothes they don't last long.

You mentioned the dryer, I did come across a dryer for 20,000 pesos a branded one, forgot the name, I was searching I think on Abensons appliances and notices they were affordable. I'm looking at both front loaders and top loaders and also trying to find information on mechanical issues, so far both the front load and top load both seem to have their own mechanical problems.

I had a real nice Whirlpool set in the US for a couple decades and for sure it still needed repair after only 4 years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Not sure I understand why you need the water heated? Are you saying the soap does not break down without heat, maybe try other detergents before investing in a machine that can heat water.
> 
> I have no issues with washing clothes in cold water. My only issue is drying close on a line. Seems to stretch out all my shirts. I thought about a dryer but at 60,000 pesos and up I thought about all the new clothes I could buy.


Agree on the cold water but not necessarily the price of a dryer. We moved into a condo in Manila 8 years ago, purchased American Maid front load with combo dryer from A Bensons from memory and worked fine. Price for the combo on special at the time was PHP 30K. A year later we gave the washer, dryer, the rest of our condo electrical and furnishings to the outlaws, even paid a moving company to get it there,,,,, first time I met the outlaws.
The washing machine lasted 6 years but large family and probably ran 2 to 4 times a day with all the next door relatives. The dryer never got used and mum asked us to take it away when we moved back, the dryer has been here a year now and is a great shelf to put the washing basket on,,,,,,,,,, never used it, hang the washing out.
In the condo the dryer was used about 30% of the time, all other times 2 clothes racks on the balcony, sheets were a beach.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I have had several front load machines (Hoover), one in our house and 2 in our rental apartments 30 years ago, 4 odd years operation and the bearings holding the drum in place died on all. Back to top load from then on. I am sure though technology and engineering has improved big time so worth looking at. Our biggest gripe with a front load was once it started nothing else could be added, again perhaps that has changed. Front loaders are great space savers and water efficient.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The barings went on my first front loader 40 years ago which were replaced fairly easily but wasn't ever the same, We also had a few years ago a direct drive Dyson but the motor failed and was beyond economic repair. Our current UK Samsung you can stop to add washing very early in the cycle. Our Samsung washer dryer here in the Philippines is an Addwash which has a smaller door within the main door to add items without opening the main door. Cost 40,000 pesos from SM. Regarding loads, the max load varies depending on the wash. Cotton is max 7.5kg but wool is only 2kg. Drying is also a reduced load, I guess because a washer has a smaller drum than a bespoke dryer.

One thing I will add is that water pressure is critical in the Philippines for an automatic washing machine. When we first got ours I hadn't finished installing our booster pump and it was touch and go with just the gravity feed supply.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Agree on the cold water but not necessarily the price of a dryer. We moved into a condo in Manila 8 years ago, purchased American Maid front load with combo dryer from A Bensons from memory and worked fine. Price for the combo on special at the time was PHP 30K. A year later we gave the washer, dryer, the rest of our condo electrical and furnishings to the outlaws, even paid a moving company to get it there,,,,, first time I met the outlaws.
> The washing machine lasted 6 years but large family and probably ran 2 to 4 times a day with all the next door relatives. The dryer never got used and mum asked us to take it away when we moved back, the dryer has been here a year now and is a great shelf to put the washing basket on,,,,,,,,,, never used it, hang the washing out.
> In the condo the dryer was used about 30% of the time, all other times 2 clothes racks on the balcony, sheets were a beach.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I did run across a washer/dryer combo front loader and about the same price you listed, do you remember the brand name Steve? the Outlaws LOL.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We only expect to use the dryer function during the rainy season. We bought the washer dryer because we don't expect to use the dryer only occasionally. Saves the cost of an extra dryer and more importantly the space.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Since childhood I've had issues with the detergents on my skin I get itchy and the well water is a mineral type or hard water so without heat to break it down,it doesn't break down enough and also wastes the detergent, the clothes don't smell so nice either so my wife has to drain them 3 times it's getting old doing this manually, we have the Sharp manual washer and spinner, the spin side though gets the water out and it's nearly dry, I hear you on the damage to the clothes they don't last long.
> 
> You mentioned the dryer, I did come across a dryer for 20,000 pesos a branded one, forgot the name, I was searching I think on Abensons appliances and notices they were affordable. I'm looking at both front loaders and top loaders and also trying to find information on mechanical issues, so far both the front load and top load both seem to have their own mechanical problems.
> 
> I had a real nice Whirlpool set in the US for a couple decades and for sure it still needed repair after only 4 years.


Honestly Mark the only way to soften water is with a water softening system, expensive but what I am looking into ATM. Heating/boiling hard water. Read this:

https://www.quora.com/Does-heating-hard-water-with-a-water-heater-make-it-soft-water

Detergents verses hard water and soft water is one to looking as well, soft water less soap. Helps dermatological problems.

Only my observations. We had water tests taken from our well about 10 weeks ago, mineral content, salts (we are on the beach) Ecoli and Fecal Coliform, some others but yet again old timers. To date we have not received the results as the laboratory is not operating due to Covid-19, sad as I do these tests in Oz all the time and have the results back in under 2 days. PHP 4K later? These samples were relinquished 10 days before the lock down. Are the tests comprised, will they simply sprout numbers?

All in all we have hard water, I don't mind it, lots of soap to shower but the scale build up in the showers, toilets, basins, kitchen sink and laundry though is a beach Yes perhaps a hundred plus K but on our priority list. 25 years of rain water (soft) has also made me soft.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I did run across a washer/dryer combo front loader and about the same price you listed, do you remember the brand name Steve? the Outlaws LOL.


Yes Mark and I do apologise they were not American Maid (I checked the Dryer) but American Home ATD-610, the dryer.
Only an observation but a twin tub? If I did that to Ben he would slap me severely and then some.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Mark and I do apologise they were not American Maid (I checked the Dryer) but American Home ATD-610, the dryer.
> Only an observation but a twin tub? If I did that to Ben he would slap me severely and then some.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Not a twin tub, there are a few washer/dryer combinations but the dryer all in one... Ha haaa, Oh man that's what we have now that dreaded twin tub, I went back to the twin tub because of the cost and repairs of our old washing machine but enough is enough it's been 5 years so I'm ready for a fully automatic washer again.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update on the washing machine, we tried to purchase an Electrolux 10 kilo inverter top loader and the appliance store said they'd give us the same discount if they could verify online and they did and then it came down to paying and it was going to be the full price because I was using my credit card, so I grabbed my ID, credit card and this form they had me fill out and walked out no use talking.

We tried a major chained appliance and came away with an LG 9 kilo top loader, inverter and so far it's really nice and my wife is happy, I added a two year warranty just in case. What a change from the manual washing machines.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Update on the washing machine, we tried to purchase an Electrolux 10 kilo inverter top loader and the appliance store said they'd give us the same discount if they could verify online and they did and then it came down to paying and it was going to be the full price because I was using my credit card, so I grabbed my ID, credit card and this form they had me fill out and walked out no use talking.
> 
> We tried a major chained appliance and came away with an LG 9 kilo top loader, inverter and so far it's really nice and my wife is happy, I added a two year warranty just in case. What a change from the manual washing machines.


Congrats on the LG. Bought an LG front loader washer dryer combo in January and it's great. Does everything I need and very efficient; wife is happy because I do all the laundry lol; well its usually only 2 buttons to press. John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> Congrats on the LG. Bought an LG front loader washer dryer combo in January and it's great. Does everything I need and very efficient; wife is happy because I do all the laundry lol; well its usually only 2 buttons to press. John


The mother in law won't let her clothes be washed in our automatic and makes one of the daughters hand wash it because automatics don't wash properly and wears them out.

I guess you can take the girl from the mountains but you can't take the mountains from the girl.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The mother in law won't let her clothes be washed in our automatic and makes one of the daughters hand wash it because automatics don't wash properly and wears them out.
> 
> I guess you can take the girl from the mountains but you can't take the mountains from the girl.


Haha. I heard exactly the same. Wears the clothes out, uses too much water, uses too much electricity from my wife who had only briefly ever had a top loader; most of the time she washed with cold water, bleach, lots of detergent and gallons of water to try and rinse the clothes. Told her I was buying a washing machine and would do all the laundry; if she wanted to wash HER clothes the Philippine way then that was fine. It only took a few days before her things were in the laundry basket. She couldn't believe how easy it was for me to do the laundry. John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> Haha. I heard exactly the same. Wears the clothes out, uses too much water, uses too much electricity from my wife who had only briefly ever had a top loader; most of the time she washed with cold water, bleach, lots of detergent and gallons of water to try and rinse the clothes. Told her I was buying a washing machine and would do all the laundry; if she wanted to wash HER clothes the Philippine way then that was fine. It only took a few days before her things were in the laundry basket. She couldn't believe how easy it was for me to do the laundry. John


We have two units with us in one and a sister in law renting the other. Both units have three people. We have an automatic and the SIL a twin tub washing Philippines style, she uses about 50% more water a month than we do.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The mother in law won't let her clothes be washed in our automatic and makes one of the daughters hand wash it because automatics don't wash properly and wears them out.
> 
> I guess you can take the girl from the mountains but you can't take the mountains from the girl.


There is no way I expect anyone, myself included to hand wash my jocks just so I get another 3 months life out of the garment. Hand washing is fine if you have no other choice, when I first met Ben he hand washed all of his clothes, work uniforms included never again he said because he has a choice now, before none.
On a brighter note I'm happy you finally sorted your washing machine Mark.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Update on the washing machine, we tried to purchase an Electrolux 10 kilo inverter top loader and the appliance store said they'd give us the same discount if they could verify online and they did and then it came down to paying and it was going to be the full price because I was using my credit card, so I grabbed my ID, credit card and this form they had me fill out and walked out no use talking.
> 
> We tried a major chained appliance and came away with an LG 9 kilo top loader, inverter and so far it's really nice and my wife is happy, I added a two year warranty just in case. What a change from the manual washing machines.


Too late for you but maybe my 2 cents will help someone else.

LG- Good purchase! We have had an LG 11 kg toploader since 2012 and it has been great! No heater. I think when I remodel that area I will install a heater to service the washer, small CR and dirty kitchen sink. It also does not have a pump but someone had already setup an easy way for it to gravity drain.

My last set in the U.S. was a large LG washer and dryer. They were excellent!

Electrolux - Not impressed with the 6 kg dryer we had. Even if you only put a small load like 2-5 kilos in it, the drum would never tumble the clothes right and it took forever to dry. Like an hour +.

Washer dryer combo - What puzzles me on these is they are often like 10 kg wash and 6 kg dry. Possibly LG and Samsung 6 drying in these works a lot better than our 6 kg Electrolux. I sure hope so. However, even if they do, people who need to do a lot of washing and drying would have a hard time getting it all done in the rainy season. You have to wait an entire wash and dry cycle before the next load can start. With a family of 5 with 3 kids, that is not an option. If you do a 10 kg wash, do you have to remove 4 kg before the drying starts?

Whirlpool Dryer - I had been looking for a good deal on a full size dryer for a while when a neighbor was moving, and I was able to buy their big Whirlpool Electric for 10k. The best deal I have seen on a new one is at S&R for about 33K. S&R has Whirlpool Electric dryer and top load washer. For Gas, the brand is Maytag, but Maytag and Whirlpool are the same company now.

The big Whirlpool dryer kicks butt! It is rated by cubic feet, not kg, and is cavernous. Dries fast and a great tumble so clothes come out nice and fluffy. My wife line dries as much as possible, but here in Subic a dryer is a must for the rainy season. I noticed that after she got a real dryer, the Whirlpool, she was less resistant to using it, because it works so well.

Actually, right after I bought it, the door switch went out, and I found that I can most of the Whirlpool parts at a local electrical repair shop. They also do repairs and he has a separate shop where he sells refurbished American brand washers and dryers.

As for top loading vs. front loading washers. I did a lot of research on that in 2010 when I bought my LG top loader. The new fangled top loaders have a lot of new ways to wash clothes and the leading brands like LG are highly rated. I decide on the LG top loader as it is supposed to be more gentle on the clothes but does a great job!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Too late for you but maybe my 2 cents will help someone else.
> 
> LG- Good purchase! We have had an LG 11 kg toploader since 2012 and it has been great! No heater. I think when I remodel that area I will install a heater to service the washer, small CR and dirty kitchen sink. It also does not have a pump but someone had already setup an easy way for it to gravity drain.
> 
> ...


The reason the drying load is smaller than the wash is because the wash drum is smaller than a dryer drum so if you try to dry a full load there's no room to tumble. Also a 10kg machine can only wash 10kg under very limited circumstances. For instance my 8.5 kg Samsung will wash 8.5 kg cotton, 4kg synthetics, 2kg wool etc. Dry 6 kg cotton, 3kg synthetics etc.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> Could you put a water heater on the inlet line? Then set whatever temp you wanted...


Big "YES" to that idea !! This will work out fine. 

To the others I just use cold water to save on my Electric Bill ,, clothes are clean ...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

One might do some research before using hot water in some of these machines. We are in part of the world where hot running water is not commonly available and not so sure that the components used in the manufacture of these units would be compatable with hot water. We recently(couple months ago) bought a new Whirlpool double tub (wash/dry) manual washing machine and I don't recall any mention of hot water use. The entire unit is plastic and I would be concerned about hot water causing some warping if it is not designed to handle the temperature. All that being said, we only use the cool water from our well anyway and so far it seems to do a decent job.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> One might do some research before using hot water in some of these machines. We are in part of the world where hot running water is not commonly available and not so sure that the components used in the manufacture of these units would be compatable with hot water. We recently(couple months ago) bought a new Whirlpool double tub (wash/dry) manual washing machine and I don't recall any mention of hot water use. The entire unit is plastic and I would be concerned about hot water causing some warping if it is not designed to handle the temperature. All that being said, we only use the cool water from our well anyway and so far it seems to do a decent job.
> 
> Fred


Good point Fred, for twin tubs or the likes but I assume that if an automatic machine has a hot water connection it should be fine. We only use cold water from the well.
My ex wife used to use hot water in the washing machine (35 years ago) and went to cold water saying she couldn't tell the difference. I'm sure there are studies on this but I'm more than happy with cold water.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Good point Fred, for twin tubs or the likes but I assume that if an automatic machine has a hot water connection it should be fine. We only use cold water from the well.
> My ex wife used to use hot water in the washing machine (35 years ago) and went to cold water saying she couldn't tell the difference. I'm sure there are studies on this but I'm more than happy with cold water.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes, the automatic machines can withstand high temperatures. My LG front loader allows me to choose temperatures from cold water, 20C and increments up to 95C; plus a steam spray. Very economical on electric, water and cleans the clothes gentler than a top loader.
I bought my first front loader in the early 70's and always used hot water from the washers built in heater. Very satisfied. John


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Even in places with no water heater the so called cold water supply can be very hot from the sun on a storage tank. I would expect that these units would no0t have any problem with the temps that a in line unit can reach. I typically shower with mine on hottest setting and often throttle the supply to get them hot enough.

I have been places where you always showered first thing in the morning because the "cold" water was too hot to shower in.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Even in places with no water heater the so called cold water supply can be very hot from the sun on a storage tank. I would expect that these units would no0t have any problem with the temps that a in line unit can reach. I typically shower with mine on hottest setting and often throttle the supply to get them hot enough.

I have been places where you always showered first thing in the morning because the "cold" water was too hot to shower in.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of a top load washer that has a drain pump? Other than the huge US sized washers.

My Electrolux front loader recently died (wouldnt power on) and when we had the Electrolux tech come out, he said the fuse on the main circuit board was bad and the main bearings were starting to go. Total cost would be around p14500 for parts and labor so I've been looking at new washers recently.

I thought about going with a cheaper top load washer (around p15k-20k) but it seems that most of those do NOT have a drain pump. Our current washer drain hose goes to a sink drain through a hole in a cabinet about 18" off the ground so I think we'll need one with a drain pump.

I cant seem to find ANY top loaders with drain pumps though. I've looked at about 10 online and downloaded the installation manuals and they all say dont let the drain hose rise over about 2 inches, so it looks like those are all gravity fed drains.
Our dead Electrolux DOES have a drain pump with the little door on the front you can open to check the trap for coins, keys, etc.

If anyone know of an inexpensive washing machine with a drain pump, please let me know.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Does anyone know of a top load washer that has a drain pump? Other than the huge US sized washers.
> 
> My Electrolux front loader recently died (wouldnt power on) and when we had the Electrolux tech come out, he said the fuse on the main circuit board was bad and the main bearings were starting to go. Total cost would be around p14500 for parts and labor so I've been looking at new washers recently.
> 
> ...


Hard to find I performed a quick search and came up with a Samsung 7 kilo (kind of small) with the drain pump. https://www.samsung.com/hk_en/washing-machines/top-loader-wa70m4200swsh/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, well we are probably going off the OP but since we are there I am envious of HondaGuys awareness of this problem with washing machines here in PH. something that I learnt the hard way. 8 years ago we brought an American Home front loader and dryer package,,,,,,,, the outlaws wore that out over a 5 year period but the dryer is here with us and simply is a shelf that takes up space but they both performed without a problem,,,,,,, well not sure the dryer as it's probably been used 6 times. The WM had a drain pump and for me, an Aussie that is standard and never heard of this system until I arrived here,,,,,, a little like only being able to buy a fridge with a left hand opening door here, don't worry I searched.

Ben flew back to PH. 3 weeks earlier than I did to set up the house, buy the white goods etc. he did show me online what he was looking at and the prices,,,,,,,, cut to the chase the Samsung 12 KG washing machine we purchased doesn't have a drain pump........... Groan. I only found this out after I installed it and did the first wash, boy it's taking a long time Ben, anyway a trap for young players that made me Chisel a hole through the 6 inch rendered block wall at floor level to make the washing machine work.

Good thing that you are all over this problem HondaGuy and a learning curve for others.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem I have with the outlaws is that they just run the water onto the floor or backyard, whichever, because they can't be arsed to lift the special drain cover I put in next to the machine to take the hose.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I asked the SM Appliance Sales Agent which Washing Machine he would buy. Speed Queen with manual function controls. He said he's never seen a return but has seen many customers complain, try to return the ones with the electric panels.

We bought the 10.5KG TOP LOAD WASHER STAINLESS STEEL WASH TUB
Brand: Speed Queen

I took a magnet with me to test the stainless steel and it was not attracted to the tub. We've had it for 5 years now, no problems with it so far.

Speed Queen PI Sites:

Home-style Machines | Tysons Global Exchange

https://www.facebook.com/SpeedQueenPH/

https://www.lazada.com.ph/shop/speed-queen-philippines/


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha thanks! I dont know if I'm really that aware, I was just trying to find a top load that would work in my house and despite several hours of googling, looking at appliance store websites and downloading the installation PDFs, I couldnt find anything.
I seriously considered chiseling through the "cabinet" too but I think its made of concrete and even with a hole around ground level, the sink drain is about 18" up and goes into the wall to the kitchen, so I would need a drain pump regardless.

Those Speed Queen models with the manual controls are VERY well regarded in the BIFL (buy it for life) community as they seem to be fairly bulletproof; but with a price of around p60k, I just dont want to spend that kind of money right now. If I was getting ready to retire though, it'd be a different story.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> Those Speed Queen models with the manual controls are VERY well regarded in the BIFL (buy it for life) community as they seem to be fairly bulletproof; but with a price of around p60k, I just dont want to spend that kind of money right now. If I was getting ready to retire though, it'd be a different story.


We bought ours during an SM Appliance sale, paid in the low P40K after discounts.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey_Joe, thats not a bad price. If I can find one for that, I'd certainly consider it.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Hard to find I performed a quick search and came up with a Samsung 7 kilo (kind of small) with the drain pump. https://www.samsung.com/hk_en/washing-machines/top-loader-wa70m4200swsh/


I have Samsung 10kg top loader. Pretty sure it has a drain pump, as according to the installation instructions, the drain hose should be connected to a drain pipe 60-90cm above the ground.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you happen to know the model # of your Samsung? The 7kg MCA linked to appears to only be available in Hong Kong; at least I couldnt find it online at a Philippine reseller.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Do you happen to know the model # of your Samsung? The 7kg MCA linked to appears to only be available in Hong Kong; at least I couldnt find it online at a Philippine reseller.


HondaGuy I made several attempts online also to find a washing machine with a pump drain and no luck... I also read several comments on some of the machines and many if not all the top loaders seem to be draining from the bottom.

I was convinced that my LG top loader 9 kilo washing machine had a pump in it from all the video's I watched on YouTube and so I chiseled out an upper hole between 60 - 90 cm and ha haa after reading the manual, the manual shows two different drain hoses the hose with the *HOOK* has the drain pump but all other's with the straight hose are hooked to the bottom... so... I had to chisel some more the lower area to make room for the much larger drain hose.

Contacting these stores would be a wasted effort also because they don't even know their own products recent example: 

- I purchased a two year extended warranty and the store rep couldn't find the S/N while in the store and jotted down the wrong S/N he called us and said he had the wrong S/N but I found it and gave it to him and updated my documents.

- I asked sales rep in the store are the bottom pegs adjustable... he said no, but it turned out they were and good! when I got home.

The only way to verify that the top loader has a drain pump would be to check the floor models for that hook drain hose... your family members located here would check for this.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you Mark, we have a wash trough next to the washing machine and sadly like you had to bang a hole through the wall at ground level, attached a 32mm hose 6 metres long and we water the garden with it so while we remember the plants within 6/8M get watered and have prospered even with detergent. As said a little like buying a fridge here with a L/H opening door. We improvise and move on.

BTW I also made several attempts to find something with a drain pump and nada.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont know if I can really blame the salespeople in the stores; I would guess 80% of the manuals I downloaded didnt say if the washer had a drain pump or not. I had to look for the installation instructions and if it said not to raise the drain hose more than 2" off the ground, I went ahead and assumed no drain pump.

That's exactly my plan; I'm going to wait until I can get there and then go store to store looking at the top loaders on display and see how the drain hoses are routed and if any have that little door to clean the drain pump filter.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> Do you happen to know the model # of your Samsung? The 7kg MCA linked to appears to only be available in Hong Kong; at least I couldnt find it online at a Philippine reseller.


My Samsung model is WA10J5750SP/TC.
https://www.samsung.com/ph/washing-machines/top-load-washer-wa10j5750sptc/
I cannot see any specific mention of a drain pump however.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

hogrider, thanks!
I downloaded the manual for your Samsung and it looks like it covers models both with and without the drain pump.
The one way I've been able to tell if a particular model has a drain pump or not is if there is a door or plug to clean the pump filter. In the manual for yours, on page 32 it shows the pump filter. If your model has that, it should have a drain pump. If it doesnt, then it probably doesnt have the pump.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> My Samsung model is WA10J5750SP/TC.
> https://www.samsung.com/ph/washing-machines/top-load-washer-wa10j5750sptc/
> I cannot see any specific mention of a drain pump however.


Well supplied Dave, good on you. I am stuck with the Samsung 12 kg """no pump""" model, hole through the wall and will eventually plumb it into the kitchen waste that goes into its own pit seperate to the septic which is better for the bacteria so not all was lost.

How are you settling in with your new house and environs? Take care.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

FYI to anyone interested....

S&R Dau has more American brand full size washers & dryers now. Sorry, don't remember all the prices. All washers were top loads.

Speed Queen, matching washer and gas dryer, around 50 k each, I think

Maytag - Matching washer and gas dryer, I think, in the 40's?

Whirlpool - Matching washer and electric dryer. The dryer is only 32 k.

There was also a Whirlpool industrial looking washer like you would have at a laundry. 48 k I think.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I will stick to doing laundry by hand for now. Since all I usually wear is a pair of gym shorts, only put on a shirt on grocery shopping days, it is pretty easy to wash them in a bucket when I shower, hang to dry and ready to go next day.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> FYI to anyone interested....
> 
> S&R Dau has more American brand full size washers & dryers now. Sorry, don't remember all the prices. All washers were top loads.
> 
> ...


If SnR is you only option then ok but you have to watch their prices. When we bought our Samsung it was on a special, checking online it was a few pesos cheaper in Manila. When we went back the special had finished, that's when we realised it had been on a special. Got the Samsung a couple of thousand cheaper from SM.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If SnR is you only option then ok but you have to watch their prices. When we bought our Samsung it was on a special, checking online it was a few pesos cheaper in Manila. When we went back the special had finished, that's when we realised it had been on a special. Got the Samsung a couple of thousand cheaper from SM.


Yes, agree on S&R, but if you can't find it elsewhere, then....

However, the Whirlpool Electric Dryer for 32-33 k at S&R is a good deal. I shopped extensively for those and if you can find it, they are usually 34-36 k elsewhere.

SM, IMHO, has high regular prices most of the time. You have to find a good sale.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, agree on S&R, but if you can't find it elsewhere, then....
> 
> However, the Whirlpool Electric Dryer for 32-33 k at S&R is a good deal. I shopped extensively for those and if you can find it, they are usually 34-36 k elsewhere.
> 
> SM, IMHO, has high regular prices most of the time. You have to find a good sale.


If you are in or near Manils Ansons take some beating, only deliver in Manila or you collect.


----------



## moonunit0103 (Mar 13, 2020)

We bought a top load LG automatic washer last year. It has inverter technology, and we have been happy with it. 8kg capacity, load, add soap, push a few buttons, and walk away.

The typical washers are way too much trouble.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I bought a bucket for 149 p. So far no electrical issues with it except that I cannot use it during a power failure due to the building water pump not working. :clap2:

It does triple duty, I can use it when I wash the floors or I can keep it full in case of need to flush during a power failure.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I bought a bucket for 149 p. So far no electrical issues with it except that I cannot use it during a power failure due to the building water pump not working. :clap2:
> 
> It does triple duty, I can use it when I wash the floors or I can keep it full in case of need to flush during a power failure.


We had a bucket in the old house, not allowed in the new house, I'm trying to civilize the mother-in-law. We have a 350 lts tank in the roof which will last a couple of day and gravity feeds through the pressure pump.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

moonunit0103 said:


> We bought a top load LG automatic washer last year. It has inverter technology, and we have been happy with it. 8kg capacity, load, add soap, push a few buttons, and walk away.
> 
> The typical washers are way too much trouble.


Welcome to the forum Moonunit, I agree with you we had a Kelvinator automatic washer for several years but it kept breaking down, it was the circuit board and after two times at 5,000 pesos cost for each visit we went back to the manual washer and dry spin unit it cost us 6,000 pesos... what a mistake is all I have to say and its sort as bad, actually worse than having a TV with no remote control, so much work and damages to clothing, you have to lift the clothes or comforter out wet in order to stick it in the touchy dryer side, so wev'e destroyed several comforters with the manual washer and spin dry unit.

Our LG top loader washing machine it's quiet and I hear the neighbors and In-laws noisy machines, I won't go back to those units again, plus our manual machine was interfering with the sound system.

The tough part was coughing up the 21,000 pesos plus two year warranty for an additonal 2,700 pesos but well worth it, if they can't find the replacement parts then they have to give us another brand new washing machine.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

moonunit0103 said:


> We bought a top load LG automatic washer last year. It has inverter technology, and we have been happy with it. 8kg capacity, load, add soap, push a few buttons, and walk away.
> 
> The typical washers are way too much trouble.


Welcome to the forum moonunit, enjoy.
Agree with modern technology,,,,,,,,, until it goes wrong, we had an American home front load machine that was pretty basic and worked for 6 years,,,,, the outlaws wore it out washing 3 to 4 times a day, neighbours clothes as well as theirs.
The new machine is great Samsung 12Kg and I'm sure it will go 10 years or more because it's in our house and not the outlaws, only bi*ch is no drain pump, a trap for young players here as I have seen and experienced.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

